
Hemingway 3.0 (Writing Style Coach) Released - Donzo
https://medium.com/@HemingwayApp/hemingway-3-0-now-available-e73812cfc6f6#.16ie6ah8a
======
Donzo
This web app was on the first page of HN when it was released. I liked it a
lot. I bought the software. They released a new version. It looks great. I'm
using it now. They've added a bunch of cool features too. It's even better
than when it was first trending.

